

NTFS Stuff - WSH script for reporting NTFS permissions - vladocar
http://www.notageek.it/wsh-vbs-ntfs-stuff-eng.html
It is hard for a Microsoft System Administrator to keep trace of all changes made to the “logical” structure of a fileserver, so many times we felt the need for a quick and easy tool that could help us to locate those “significant” folders that, in some way, affect the normal application of NTFS permissions based on the “inheritance” principle.
======
notageek
thanks vladocar for submitting it. It's a very useful tool guys, give it a
try!

